# Block heater location



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks like its on the backside towards the very bottom.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

CruzeTD said:


> I have searched all over the passenger side looking for the block heater on my diesel but I can not find it. It has been in the negatives here in Wyoming for a week now. It starts great even at -22. I am wondering where my plug is hiding at since I can't seem to find it. Hopefully some one can give me some help.
> 
> It's really not a Block Heater...it's actually an oil pan heater. A Block Heater fits into an existing freeze plug in the block or into a water/heater hose that circulates coolant within the block itself.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That is a option item.are you sure you have it


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

passenger side rear corner of engine bay is where my cord was


----------



## mikes767 (Nov 23, 2013)

if its not where boraz said .you don't have it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you will find it epoxyed to the back side of the oil pan to the left of the drain plug, if you have it. I will look an see where the cord comes up to the top.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

between air box an right side strut tower ,plug an cord sitting there as boraz said.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Just tried to add the heater to my So Cal car that did not have it originally (I live in the high country where it gets cold) and this is what I was told: First, the dealer I bought the car from said system wouldn't allow him to order it? My local dealer said no problem and ordered it (supposedly). When it came time to install they said it didn't come with all the parts and they would order them if I still wanted it done at $598! Needless to say I said **** no, I'll wrap a blanket on it first LOL.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Warloc how cold does it get? I highly doubt you will need the heater. There is a video of a diesel starting in -17F without being plugged in.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Last week we had around +5 degrees, I know that the Cruze is good for minus temps but I just thought warming up the oil wouldn't hurt when it gets 10 degrees or colder. It sure helps my '02 PSD 7.3 to have it plugged in, starts like its been running all day. It's seems odd that the factory option shows $100 for that heater and the dealer wants $600 for it installed. Thanks for the reply, I'm new to the Cruze, not to diesel POWER!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah I hear you on the trucks. I always plugged my dmax in just so it would have heat and not sound like it was going to blow up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

